# Trail Riding Lights with user replaceable batteries (rechargeable)



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

I’m getting tired of proprietary battery packs and lights with built in batteries. Is there a list of manufactures who have options that include user replaceable batteries? I really want to get my bikepacking setup simplified and standardize my approach to light batteries, cache battery for charging devices, and recharging when I hit civilization.

I’m currently running a niterider lumina 650 (handlebar)
and
Candlepower TT3000 (helmet mount)

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Magicshine Monteer takes two 18650 batteries. Pretty sweet light. I own one.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

What is it you don't like about the light/battery integration?
Just because you don't like that they do it?

Maybe your main intent is to have a battery charged and ready to go as a replacement during your long trips?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Verboten said:


> I'm getting tired of proprietary battery packs and lights with built in batteries. Is there a list of manufactures who have options that include user replaceable batteries? I really want to get my bikepacking setup simplified and standardize my approach to light batteries, cache battery for charging devices, and recharging when I hit civilization.
> 
> I'm currently running a niterider lumina 650 (handlebar)
> and
> ...


Unfortunately no list that I know of. Ituo made a couple of nice lights (Wiz1/2 and Wiz20) but not available in the US currently (that I know of). A few of the new Ravemen lights along with the Gloworm CX can be operated using a external power bank. Lots of nice torches (flashlights) available with any kind of replaceable battery you can think of that can double as a bike light with an accessory mount.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> Magicshine Monteer takes two 18650 batteries. Pretty sweet light. I own one.


Would like to see you make a post about that light in the "SELF-CONTAINED A to Z" thread!
Mole


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

my Cateye lights have replaceable/rechargeable batteries, I own the 700 and 1200 Volt models. not easy to find some of their batteries. I wonder how much longer the bulb would last is the the concern.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

MrGT said:


> Magicshine Monteer takes two 18650 batteries. Pretty sweet light. I own one.


That looks promising. Have you used batteries by other manufactures? Are the Magicshine cells standard 18650 dimensions?


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

Forest Rider said:


> What is it you don't like about the light/battery integration?
> Just because you don't like that they do it?
> 
> Maybe your main intent is to have a battery charged and ready to go as a replacement during your long trips?


The problem I have with built in batteries, such as the one in my Niterider Lumina, is once the built in battery is dead I am in the dark. Having user replaceable batteries would allow me to carry fresh batteries to make it thru to the next recharging location.

Ideally, I would like to have a lighting solution that allows me to switch batteries between all my lights. It would also be nice if I could use the extra batteries to charge my GPS or phone when required.

I'm thinking that this would simplify recharging too since I could carry a single charger capable to recharging multiple cells, perhaps 18650s for instance.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> Unfortunately no list that I know of. Ituo made a couple of nice lights (Wiz1/2 and Wiz20) but not available in the US currently (that I know of). A few of the new Ravemen lights along with the Gloworm CX can be operated using a external power bank. Lots of nice torches (flashlights) available with any kind of replaceable battery you can think of that can double as a bike light with an accessory mount.
> Mole


Yes, it seems like I will need to source lights that can run off a battery box to solve my issue. I just picked up a Sofirn flashlight and GoPro mount to see if it will be suitable replacement for the Niterider... Hope to test it tonight. They are similar in dimension and weight.


----------



## velock (Jun 7, 2008)

Verboten said:


> Yes, it seems like I will need to source lights that can run off a battery box to solve my issue. I just picked up a Sofirn flashlight and GoPro mount to see if it will be suitable replacement for the Niterider... Hope to test it tonight. They are similar in dimension and weight.
> 
> View attachment 1287961


Looking forward to hearing about it! I was going to try a similar setup.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Verboten said:


> That looks promising. Have you used batteries by other manufactures? Are the Magicshine cells standard 18650 dimensions?


I tried the ones that come with the Ituo Wiz series and they work fine.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

deleted


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I’d be happy to do that Mole, give me a chance to use it some this fall and I’m on it no problem..


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Verboten said:


> Yes, it seems like I will need to source lights that can run off a battery box to solve my issue. I just picked up a Sofirn flashlight and GoPro mount to see if it will be suitable replacement for the Niterider... Hope to test it tonight. They are similar in dimension and weight.
> 
> View attachment 1287961


Looks good! Hope that works for you. Does it have a usb port to charge the batteries?

I mentioned some of the new lights that will operate on the fly with a power bank and was thinking that would be a nice way to transport batteries on a bike. You could even charge your Niterider in camp or the Sofirn if it has a usb port (my Sofirn SP40 does). Here's a pic of my Ravemen LR800 setup. with a 10000 mAh pack I just got ($17/Amazon).









I found that UK site that still sells Ituo lights and will add a link below. Never dealt with them before so if your interested you'll have to investigate further. Wiz20 is a fantastic light and since you live in Phoenix, will not overheat under any circumstance I've put mine in (105°+ , I live in Peoria). Here's a Pic of the Wiz20 and your link. PM me if your interested in seeing this light ince your local. I believe MrGT owns one of these too so he should be able to let you know how it compares with the Magicshine.
Mole

https://www.brightbikelights.com/


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes Mole is correct, I own both the Wiz 20 and the MagicShine Monteer. I will try to do some side by side comparison when we get a dry day this week. We don’t all get to live in beautiful AZ (not yet anyway) LOL.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

Verboten said:


> The problem I have with built in batteries, such as the one in my Niterider Lumina, is once the built in battery is dead I am in the dark.


the Niterider Lumina is no challanger for the SD05, this deliver with a 5000mah battery ~ 3 Hours ~1000 lumens in mid mode constant regulated!!!!!

thats ~2-3x more runtime with higher an a real constant output then niterider stuff.
niterider stuff can not hold the brightness it drops down over time.
they have no constant brightness regulation like the SD05 have it.

niterider stuff uses XM-L LEDs that means you end with ~80 lumen per watt consumptionin best conditions with lights that equiped with this LEDs.

the SD05 uses XHP LED an that runs with ~170 lumen per watt energie consumption.

thechnically low lvl products are no challengers.

you need 2-3 niterider lights carry with you to reach that performance.

and that people waste money for lights with glued in batterys i never have understand, like u say, battery empty= you stay in the dark......


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> Looks good! Hope that works for you. Does it have a usb port to charge the batteries?
> 
> I mentioned some of the new lights that will operate on the fly with a power bank and was thinking that would be a nice way to transport batteries on a bike. You could even charge your Niterider in camp or the Sofirn if it has a usb port (my Sofirn SP40 does). Here's a pic of my Ravemen LR800 setup. with a 10000 mAh pack I just got ($17/Amazon).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. The light I picked up does not have USB, but did come with an external USB charger that worked well. I needed a fairly priced and waterproof handheld flashlight, so I opted for this dive light thinking it would be a bonus if it worked on the bike:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SJ5J6YQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just got back from running a portion of my usual stuff on the Desert Classic and the light does a fantastic job on all three levels. It has a good spotlight beam that worked well mounted on my helmet, I didn't try it on the bars yet but suspect that it would be undesirable in that position due to the spot beam. I was surprised that is didn't shift around in the GoPro mount, being secured with the included silicone band. I put a leash on it just to be safe, but it didn't budge on any of the chunky stuff tonigh. I noticed that it felt heavier than my dual beam Trail Torch with remote battery. No big thing, I ride dirt bikes so I'm I used to wearing a heavier brain bucket when I ride those. I did notice a bit of a halo effect at the lower edge of my vision at the high setting due to the falloff of the light between my head and the front wheel/bars. Turning on my handlebar light, the Lumina 650 tonight, mitigated that by softening the edge of the SD05 spotlight. I think that is due to the spot light design. When I run my trail torch on my head, I do not notice this because it does not have a harsh falloff. Unfortunately, my eyes are getting old and more sensitive to things a like that I guess.



MrGT said:


> Yes Mole is correct, I own both the Wiz 20 and the MagicShine Monteer. I will try to do some side by side comparison when we get a dry day this week. We don't all get to live in beautiful AZ (not yet anyway) LOL.


You are welcome to visit anytime, though it's not so beautiful riding everyday in July as I did 

I'm thinking that my brightness needs for bikepacking are going to be pretty minimal since the pace is much slower than the typical trail ride. When I took the bikepacking rig out fully loaded on my usual training loop, I was about 30% slower. I figure when I'm out in unfamiliar trail territory, I'll probably be rolling at 50% of my normal pace maximum.

The past few nights, I ran the Lumina 650 on the bars on it's low setting and had plenty of light up to around 8mph by itself. Paired with a helmet light on low (Trail Torch or SD05) I felt pretty good up to 10mph. I hit up to 24 mph on some of the downhills and had to bump them up to medium or high to avoid outrunning the light. I doubt I'll be going that fast on unfamiliar trails, especially when rolling on the overladen bikepacking rig. This is making me optimistic about carrying two lights, but just running one on a low setting the majority of the time to stretch battery life. If this SD05, or similarly 18650/21700 compatible light, can give me 6 hours of runtime per battery using mixed modes, I'll probably be able to get away with carrying 4 batteries and two lights between recharge opportunities. That will allow me to ride 3 or 4 nights between recharging and just carry a single 4 bay charger. That should help me with my resupply plans along the AZT. Ultimately, I'de prefer to leave the Lumina and Trail Torch at home and get something different with a flood beam to compliment the SD05. This should simplify the charging routine for the bikepacking. The 18650 or 21700 battery standards seems to be ideal for my light/battery swap/charging needs for this big camping trip 

Now to pour over the suggestions you all have offered up. Thanks again!


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

lostplaces said:


> the Niterider Lumina is no challanger for the SD05, this deliver with a 5000mah battery ~ 3 Hours ~1000 lumens in mid mode constant regulated!!!!!
> 
> thats ~2-3x more runtime with higher an a real constant output then niterider stuff.
> niterider stuff can not hold the brightness it drops down over time.
> ...


Good to know! Everything you said is why I'm wanting to ditch the Lumina and go with something more flexible. The Lumina and Trail Torch combo I use works great for the 1 to 2 hour trail ride from home, but presents a logistic nightmare on a long bikepacking trip. I was doing 24 hour races 10 years ago using halogen lights and NiMh batteries  Technology is so much better these days, but I want to be careful with my selections and charging strategy so I don't end up wasting a bunch of cash on stuff that won't work the way I intend.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got to ride the new power bank setup last night. 32mi. (25% in hi, 75% in med. mode/2:35) and 2 out of 4 bars still showing (25-50%) and hadn't even touched the internal battery yet.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

powerbanks have crazy energie losses.

first the voltage will be pumped up from 3,7 Volts to 5 Volt with ~85% effizenz, next losses in wires and conectors, next next losses in convert voltage down to ~4 Volts.......


a powerbank with 3x18650 battery build in will deliver same amount on energie than 2x18650 used in the light. 
i you not ignorew the weight of the housing of the powerbank you carry 2 times more weight for nothing only energie losses.

a 3x18650 battery powerbank= 200 gramm
2x 18650 batterys alone=90 gramm

to swap an empty 18650 battery to a full battery in a light needs 5 secounds, so not a big deal.

the only reason i own a powerbank is, if i go drink a full night with friends, to hold my phone charged.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lostplaces said:


> powerbanks have crazy energie losses.


Can't argue with that. The first one I got was rated @ 5000mAh but usable I found to be about 3000. Haven't had this one long enough to get any measurements but seems a bit better than the first one. If I can get 6000mAh from its 175gm I'll be happy. I know you love your flashlights but for something like the Ravemen I'm using it with this is the only game in town.
Mole


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

take for example the anker powercore 10000.
it have brandet quality batterys in.
3x panasonic 18650B batterys 3400mah each so 10000mah in total.

if you load it to full and discharge it you can geht ~6000-6500mah draw on the output....

the consumer"lets say your raveman" what tranform"next losses" the energy again will end in finally ~5000mah on usable energy.....

thats totally pontless to waist all the energy for nothing.

take 3x 18650 batterys with you and the consumer have the full capacity from each battery for use the 10000mah from them.

if i need 5000mah of usable enerergy i taker a 21700 with me ~70 gramm, not a 3x18650 powerbank like the powercore 10000 with ~190 gramms.

if a light used from the first moment an 18650 battery"niterider,raveman,....and alot others ", to maker that changeable ist a basic thing.

not glue this battery in and now i need to waste tons of energy to charge this battery with the same battery complicated up......


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lostplaces said:


> take for example the anker powercore 10000.
> it have brandet quality batterys in.
> 3x panasonic 18650B batterys 3400mah each so 10000mah in total.
> 
> ...


You can't charge your phone or a Garmin or my Cateye GPS computer or any of the Ravemen lights that use that feature or any usb light that doesn't have changeable batteries with single cells. Not arguing power banks are more efficient but a different more usb compatible tool than single cells.
Mole


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

MRMOLE said:


> You can't charge your phone or a Garmin or my Cateye GPS computer or any of the Ravemen lights that use that feature or any usb light that doesn't have changeable batteries with single cells. Not arguing power banks are more efficient but a different more usb compatible tool than single cells.
> Mole


I agree...
There is a huge value in interchangeable power systems when out on an adventure and crap hits the fan.

One year I swapped out all my hiking electronics to work off of the same AA lithium batteries my InReach used. This made life easier and provided a little peace of mind when it came to backcountry power. Now the more modern InReaches have built-in, proprietary batteries. Not sure who in that organization figured it was a good idea, but it is one of the many reasons I am considering moving away from the Garmin ecosystem and revisiting my bicycle electronics as well. Efficiency is important, but reliability and functionality are far more so.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

lostplaces said:


> ...take for example the Anker Powercore 10000, it has branded quality batteries in.
> 3x Panasonic 18650B batteries, 3400mah each so 10000mah in total.
> 
> If you load it to full and discharge it you can get ~6000-6500mah draw on the output....


Comparing USB power banks to loose batteries is like comparing apples to oranges. While they both are batteries each are designed for different tasks. If you need to charge a device that has a _sealed_ self-contained Li-ion battery and you want to charge that device without line power you have no choice but to use a portable USB power battery bank. If used with a sealed self-contained bike light you have no choice but to accept the efficiency losses used with USB in order to gain additional run time. That said it gives the user of the self-contained lamp the option to bring a USB battery bank ( if the lamp is designed to be used that way ) or not bring the additional BBank. Of course if the BIKE lamp you own is designed so that you can remove the internal battery(s) than you have the option to use loose cells and this is always going to be better when it comes to efficiency. I just wish more self-contained bike lights were designed with this option. While there are a few like some of the Fenix lamps, being able to run a bike lamp on full output while using a USB power bank is a nice option if the lamp is designed to function that way.


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

Cat-man-do said:


> If you need to charge a device that has a _sealed_ self-contained Li-ion battery and you want to charge that device without line power you have no choice but to use a portable USB power battery bank.


why company make from one side a basic 1x18650 "flash"light and then glue this easy to change battery on the road from a empty to a full into the light?
thats the question.

18650 batterys are like some years ago AA Batterys.

to make adittional options like USB ports and other things, why not.

to glue a basic battery into a product and compel a consumer to stupid things is the unserious style from companys like niterider/exposure and co what i not understand, coz they make exactly that!!!!
flashlights with glued in basic battery!!!:madman:

and yes there are really other lights to like the ultra tiny lights with build li-po pouches with exotic formats.
that type of batterys you not get in stores easy.
https://www.rchelicopterfun.com/images/xLiPo-Capacity-250pics.jpg.pagespeed.ic.pRpXl6sDK7.jpg

but glue in basic 18650 batterys what you get in alot electric stores, and make this light to a one time use things......

sorry, thats 100% against consumers!!!!

if i am long on the road i take one or two full adittionals batterys with my, thats ultralight and job done.
at home i can charge after use all what i have used again up.

i have alot of light where i can change batterys and they have USB port to.
you think i ever have take a bulky an heavy powerbank a wires stuff with me?
no.

if my light uses a 21700 battery with 5000mah and it runs empty i change it to a full.
70 gramms!!!!!

you think if you get free decision eanyone will preffer carry a 10000mah powerbank with him* what weighs near 3x times more *to only charge this 5000mah basic battery up?


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

lostplaces said:


> why company make from one side a basic 1x18650 "flash"light and then glue this easy to change battery on the road from a empty to a full into the light?
> thats the question.


To keep the technicians at Batteries + employed
and keep armchair electrical engineers off the streets


----------



## BroomWagon (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gemini Xera flashlight uses a single field replaceable 18650 battery. Claimed output is 950 lumens.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's recommendations and comments.

So, here's what I ended up with as my bikepacking system:

Magicshine Monteer 1400, 4x 18650 batteries
Sofirn SD05 flashlight with 3 x 20700 batteries
Nitecore LC10
Anker Powerport A2040 (for plugging into an outlet and giving me 4 USB ports for charging)

The LC10 charges the two types of batteries I will carry and allows me to charge my phone or GPS from those batteries if required. It takes 6-7 hours to charge one 20700 battery, 4-5 hours for an 18650 based upon two tests of each battery type I have conducted so far. The 18650s will be charged in the Magicshine light itself, so I'll probably use this LC10 for charging the 21700s.

I have found that I can ride with one battery on the low setting for the majority of riding using the Magicshine. Alternatively, I can run the Sofirn on the low setting as well. I think for the majority of riding, I will be using the Magicshine on low on the handlebar. When speed or technical demands increase, I'll kick on the Sofirn mounted to the helmet. I removed the stock Magicshine connector and replaced it with the GoPro mount that came with the optional TTA Out-Front Mount. This allowed me to solve a handlebar mounting issue and gave me the option to move it to my helmet if needed.

Overall, I think I will have an insane amount of runtime given the anticipated use. We shall see how that plays out on an actual trip soon. Hope this helps any of you on your setups.








The whole mess








Handlebar configuration








Reorganized the optional mount so I could have some tilt capability for the light and to avoid illuminating my handlebar cargo too much.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Don't know why this light slipped my mind but it fits the thread title. For mtn. biking the beam is a little narrow for my taste but doable for milder trails and certainly as wide or wider than the Magicshine the OP ended up getting (from the videos I've seen). Unfortunately they recently raised the price on the Moon Meteor Storm Pro pictured from $79 to $108.50 so the one I'm adding a link to is one model lower with the only differences being about 300 less lumens output and 2600 mAh batteries instead of the 3350's that come in the Pro model. For me the Pro's 2000 lumen output is more than actually usable for a bar light and for the $30 increase in price you can always buy a set of larger capacity batteries and still have the 2600's for backups or to extend the runtime of the light so I consider the linked model a better buy.
Mole

https://www.merlincycles.com/moon-meteor-storm-rechargeable-front-bike-light-2019-157512.html


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Magicshine Allty 2000*



I came across this light a few days ago and looks like it might possibly work here (just not sure if batteries are proprietary or not). Beam pattern looks super for off-road (nice and wide). I stole a beam shot from road.cc of a ETC light that is just a rebranded Allty 2000. $150 is a bit pricey but maybe another option.
Mole

https://magicshine.us/product/allty-2000-front-bike-light/


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

Since 2019 till 2021 the American market, from what I can tell, no longer offers any user replaceable batteries. I emailed both Fenix, Magicshine and Cygolite, which all of those were the last ones to offer user replaceable batteries would not respond to my question about that, which leads me to believe they no longer do? I know that Magicshine uses Chinese made batteries, these do not hold a charge as long as Japanese batteries, nor do they last as long, and Magicshine over rated their run times for their lights by about 25% from what I can tell; and Titan lights are the same manner of light with Chinese made batteries. Not sure where Fenix or Cygolite now source their batteries, I know that Cygolite use to source them from Japan.

So if anyone knows of any lights sold in the USA that has a replaceable battery in a self contained light kindly report back.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

fenix bc30 v2 is better than anything posted here imho

takes 2x18650 or 4x rcr123
self contained [I hate tethered packs]
tons of light
super quality mount
balanced very well (doesn't rotate on me by accident)


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> fenix bc30 v2 is better than anything posted here imho
> 
> takes 2x18650 or 4x rcr123
> self contained [I hate tethered packs]
> ...





127.0.0.1 said:


> fenix bc30 v2 is better than anything posted here imho
> 
> takes 2x18650 or 4x rcr123
> self contained [I hate tethered packs]
> ...


Thanks for replying, I had trouble navigating Fenix website, but finally found that the BC30 v2 has replaceable batteries, combined with a claimed high run time and great lumens this appears to be the brand I'll try next.

I have several head lights, my brightest is an old 2004ish Philips Saferide 80, that was a really good light but I think it has a short because if I keep the rechargeable AA bats in the unit in about a month the bats are dead, and now the unit won't recharge the bats so I have to remove them and stick them in another charger, then not install them till I need the light so the bats won't discharge. So I've been looking for a bright light and the Fenix seems to be the one for me.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

froze said:


> Thanks for replying, I had trouble navigating Fenix website, but finally found that the BC30 v2 has replaceable batteries, combined with a claimed high run time and great lumens this appears to be the brand I'll try next.
> 
> I have several head lights, my brightest is an old 2004ish Philips Saferide 80, that was a really good light but I think it has a short because if I keep the rechargeable AA bats in the unit in about a month the bats are dead, and now the unit won't recharge the bats so I have to remove them and stick them in another charger, then not install them till I need the light so the bats won't discharge. So I've been looking for a bright light and the Fenix seems to be the one for me.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


By the way, I noticed that the Fenix rechargeable bats are now made in China, those won't last long. Also I can't tell from the website if the price is for one bat or 4. Also, do you have to remove the bats to recharge? because there is a choice of non USB and USB, and I guess a cord plugs into each battery instead of into the flashlight? If so, does that mean the non USB the bats will need to be recharged in a charger?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

froze said:


> Thanks for replying, I had trouble navigating Fenix website, but finally found that the BC30 v2 has replaceable batteries, combined with a claimed high run time and great lumens this appears to be the brand I'll try next.
> 
> I have several head lights, my brightest is an old 2004ish Philips Saferide 80, that was a really good light but I think it has a short because if I keep the rechargeable AA bats in the unit in about a month the bats are dead, and now the unit won't recharge the bats so I have to remove them and stick them in another charger, then not install them till I need the light so the bats won't discharge. So I've been looking for a bright light and the Fenix seems to be the one for me.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


I'm not 100% sure but I don't believe there is any charging system in the BC30 so you may have to remove the batteries and charge them with a charger. There are of course other bike lights that have field replaceable batteries but unfortunately all that I know of (Cateye, Magicshine, Gloworm, Moon, Cygolite, Knog) require considerably more expensive proprietary batteries. Flashlight usability has also improved greatly with more bicycle friendly UI programs (anduril) but still require less than ideal generic mounts and can have beam issues unless your willing to modify them. They're relatively cheap though so worth considering for those who want to spend as little as possible for a high output light.
Mole


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

froze said:


> By the way, I noticed that the Fenix rechargeable bats are now made in China, those won't last long. Also I can't tell from the website if the price is for one bat or 4. Also, do you have to remove the bats to recharge? because there is a choice of non USB and USB, and I guess a cord plugs into each battery instead of into the flashlight? If so, does that mean the non USB the bats will need to be recharged in a charger?


you need a charger....most light companies will only support their own charger with known and tested cells, or if removeable, the cells it came with. I have a Klarus light that has USB and replaceable 18650, with an NCR klarus
branded cell

at any rate I do like the fenix mount and sits square on the bars so the weight of the light
when smacking around.... it's pretty even and it won't tend to over work the mount or droop.

I have a bc30r 2017, and a bc35r myself. these are built-in spot welded so to replace would be a pita
I kinda wish I got the bc30 since I have many super nice ncr18650 begging for jobs now lol


----------

